# Are they supposed to be that color?



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Yep, totally normal. I think Jodie (Louisiana) posted a similar thread not too terribly long ago!


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Nugget's "nuggets" are black too!


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Hahaha we were just checking out Rowans balls the other day and making fun of his black balls. We were surprised too since the rest of him is pretty pink.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks all! Glad to know I am not alone in wondering if black balls are a normal color. LOL!


----------

